#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Configuração VDSL no HUAWEI MA5616

## trevizoli

Pessoal estou com dúvida na configuração ideal do CHANNEL PROFILE.

Principalmente nos itens de *Interleave Delay*(Maximum interleaving delay downstream/upstream), *INP*, etc..

Outra dúvida é no LINE-PROFILE se eu habilito a retransmissão no LINE-PROFILE, eu percebi que o modem ignora o maximum data rate setado, ele sempre seta o máximo que a linha suporta. Isto está correto?


Will you set the G.998.4 retransmission function?(y/n) [n]:*y* 
Retransmission mode downstream: 0: RTX_FORBIDDEN 1: RTX_PREFERRED 2: RTX_FORCED 3: RTX_TESTMODE 
Please select (0~3) [0]:*1* 
Leftr defect threshold downstream (0~99,0.01) [0]:*22* 
Retransmission mode upstream: 0: RTX_FORBIDDEN 1: RTX_PREFERRED 2: RTX_FORCED 3: RTX_TESTMODE 
Please select (0~3) [0]:*1* 
Leftr defect threshold upstream (0~99,0.01) [0]:*22*


Se alguém tiver um LINE-PROFILE e um CHANNEL-PROFILE bom para me enviar eu agradeço.

----------


## DjeiBoy

Deixa no talo e controla pela queues do mk

----------


## danielscunha1

Amigo, estou com um problema aqui em um equipamento destes, eu faço de tudo aqui as configurações e não consigo passar autenticação PPPoE do modem VDSL para o MK, poderia me dar uma luz?

----------

